
Show HN: Klarity – an instant A.I. NDA review tool for free - akhi_yc
http://klaritylaw.com/nda/?hn
======
kevinyun
This seems cool. I was trying the demo out, but I had to sign in? Doesn't that
defeat the whole purpose of the 'Use Sample NDA' button?

